# Netzwerk Problem Win XP - Mac - Router!



## franzschulze (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Mein Netzwerk funktioniert nicht mehr...

Hardware:

WIN PC (XP, SP2) ip: 192.168.2.100
MAC ibook (osx 10.3.7) ip: 192.168.2.102
Router: SMC 2804WBRP-G ip: 192.168.2.1

PC ist mit Kabel am Router
ibook W-Lan
beide kommen ohne Probleme ins Internet

PC - feste ip
ibook - feste ip

gleiche arbeitsgruppe
(beim ibook ist windows sharing eingestellt)
denke nicht das es am ibook liegt!

pingen von beiden seiten klappt auch nicht!
winxp selber pingen klappt 
winxp router pingen klappt

Win PC Serverdienst und Arbeitsstationsdienst sind aktiv!


Firewall ist aus!
Gastkonto Aktiv!

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll versuche schon seit 1 woche das problem in den griff zu bekommen!

gruß

sn4ke


----------

